# Raspberry Wine Question



## Denny32 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just returned from a trip to the raspberry patch where my wonderful wife helped me pick well over 20 pounds.
I have had raspberry wine which was made from two or three pounds of raspberries per gallon and I thought the wine was alright, but nothing special. 
*I have 20 pounds set aside for a three gallon batch. 
My question is: Do you think that is too much?* I find more fruit is a good thing when making wine. But as this will be my first attempt at a raspberry wine I would appreciate some feedback prior starting.
Thank you

(EDIT) Perhaps save a few pounds for a F-Pac?


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2010)

I say not enough. 6# min. per gal and extra for a f-pac. Can you get more? If not I find Aldi's have a decent price on frozen fruit. Freeze what you have asap.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 28, 2010)

Mt last batch was 8 lbs per gallon and then another 3.5 lbs per gallon with the f-pac and took best fruit in my state. The recipe is on this forum in our recipe section.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm just about to start a batch, 5 gal, and have about twenty pounds from the garden. Guess I better keep picking..new term to me F pak, explain please. Thank you


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2010)

1ChuckGauthier said:


> I'm just about to start a batch, 5 gal, and have about twenty pounds from the garden. Guess I better keep picking..new term to me F pak, explain please. Thank you




F-PAC
How to make a F-PAC
=
Flavor Pac
Add 20-30% of #’s of fruit what was used in the primary (if
you used 30# in recipe then you will need 6-9# more for
the f-pac) in a large frying pan or pot. Simmer to extract
all "flavor" and reduce the water from the fruit. Strain thru
a kitchen strainer and add AFTER you rack and after the
wine is DRY ( .990) You MUST have added k-meta and
Sorbate before adding the f-pac. Once adding the f-pac
you can add clearing agent. You will have to rack at least
2+ more times. Then
back sweeten to YOUR taste using simple syrup.
Tom
Home of the
MOON RIVER BREWERY
and
DELANCO VINEYARDS


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you Tom.....


----------



## Denny32 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. Yes I can get more. They are just perfect right now just about falling off the vine. 
Now if I can just convince my wife to head back out there with me


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> F-PAC
> How to make a F-PAC
> =
> Flavor Pac
> ...




The "clearing agent"....would that be pectic enzyme or something else like bentonite? Also "simple syrup" would be dissolving sugar in some of the wine on stove before bottling correct? I was thinking about doing this with my Apricot...what do u think?


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2010)

stdkls28 said:


> The "clearing agent"....would that be pectic enzyme or something else like bentonite? Also "simple syrup" would be dissolving sugar in some of the wine on stove before bottling correct? I was thinking about doing this with my Apricot...what do u think?



That is how I backsweeten my wines, some of the wine, warm it up and add sugar, make sure you stabilize the wine before you backsweeten.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats great Denny!!!

I just looked at my lil patch here on the property, they are just aboout ready too!!

Was hoping to go out this weekend for the first round.

I have a good friend up the road who has a humungeous raspberry batch and he said I could have them all. Last year I went over to his property. I ltierally sat on my butt, and without even changing positions I was able to pick over 2 galons!! I am going to stop by there tommorrow and am hoping they will be just as promising ths year.

Tom is right though freeze them immediatly. Get to them when you get to them. Keep picking.

Tell the wife to wear a long sleeve shirt!! LOL


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> That is how I backsweeten my wines, some of the wine, warm it up and add sugar, make sure you stabilize the wine before you backsweeten.



Awesome so the pectic emzyme is the clearing agent to use again at this point? Also how long should i wait before adding the F-PAC after i add my K-Sorbate and K-Meta? And last one i promise  what is the racking schedule after adding the F-PAC? I know it says twice but what's been ur observation of around how long after adding and between 1st and 2nd+?

Thank you so much for clearning this up for me!


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2010)

stdkls28 said:


> The "clearing agent"....would that be pectic enzyme or something else like bentonite? Also "simple syrup" would be dissolving sugar in some of the wine on stove before bottling correct? I was thinking about doing this with my Apricot...what do u think?


 
When you say "before bottling," if you mean 'right before' then No.

It's a good idea to wait for a few weeks after backsweetening for a couple of reasons. First, there is a chance that ferementation will restart. Second, there is very often another deposit dropped after sweetening.

So backsweeten, wait, rack off of any new deposit and THEN bottle.


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 29, 2010)

BobF said:


> When you say "before bottling," if you mean 'right before' then No.
> 
> It's a good idea to wait for a few weeks after backsweetening for a couple of reasons. First, there is a chance that ferementation will restart. Second, there is very often another deposit dropped after sweetening.
> 
> So backsweeten, wait, rack off of any new deposit and THEN bottle.




Great advice...that makes alot of sense to wait and make sure. Better safe than sorry. Thank you!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

ST, the day you stop asking questions is the day we will assume you know more than us! LOL

No such thing as asking too many questions. 

We all enjoy sharing knowledge. Some may know things others don't.

Welcome to the forum.

Next question.......?


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 29, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> ST, the day you stop asking questions is the day we will assume you know more than us! LOL
> 
> No such thing as asking too many questions.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the warm welcome! And no worries i have plenty of questions to come i'm sure! One that didn't get answered above is about the clearing agent used in the F-PAC directions. What agent should you use? and How long after adding F-PAC and sweetening do u bottle? 

Thanks!

-Keaton

(ANSWERED IN "HOW TO MAKE F-PAC" THREAD)


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2010)

stdkls28 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! And no worries i have plenty of questions to come i'm sure! One that didn't get answered above is about the clearing agent used in the F-PAC directions. What agent should you use? and How long after adding F-PAC and sweetening do u bottle?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Keaton


 
Which agent to use will get you a lot of different suggestions. I use bentonite and Sparkolloid - at different times, not together.

The calendar isn't a guide for when to bottle. You bottle when you're sure ferment is over AND the wine is clear.

Some prefer to bulk age beyond this point. Another lively discussion, I'm sure!


----------



## stdkls28 (Jul 29, 2010)

good stuff...thanks for all the information! This will help me alot...the Apricot wine i am referring to is my first ever wine batch so i'm interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2010)

stdkls28 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! And no worries i have plenty of questions to come i'm sure! One that didn't get answered above is about the clearing agent used in the F-PAC directions. What agent should you use? and How long after adding F-PAC and sweetening do u bottle?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Keaton


Just answered this in your other thread. Try to keep it in the same thread 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=67793&posted=1#post67793


----------



## Denny32 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Yeast*

I am curious to know what yeast folks recommend for Wade's Raspberry Wine recipe? Looking at the chart from April/May 2010 Winemaker Magazine Raspberry wine calls for Champagne or RC212 yeast. I have on hand all of the Red Star brand yeasts. Somehow the Champagne yeast does not sound right.
I have about 12 more hours before I should be pitching the yeast. So any thoughts on the yeast question is greatly appreciated.

I took Wade's advice and used 8lbs per gal. This must smells and tastes fantastic. I have high hopes for this batch........ I should have picked a lot more berries.


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally I use Cote des Blancs on all my fruit wines. I have been happy with the results from this yeast.
Make sure you add nutrient and make a starter.


----------



## Denny32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, Tom. That is what I was leaning toward. Since my must is only 1.08SG I did not really want to use Champagne yeast.
Best regards


----------



## Denny32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a follow up post on the Raspberry Wine from Wade's recipe. 

This is by far the best tasting Raspberry wine I have ever tasted. It still needs at least a few more months to mature, I am glad I squirreled away a few bottles in my cellar. I figure by the time I am picking raspberries this summer, it should be ready.

Looking back at my notes, the F-Pac seemed to take quite a long time to settle out. But the time was well worth the flavor. I kept a bottle of the non F-Pac which some friends and I sampled along with the F-Pac wine. We all agree the addition of the F-Pac adds so much flavor.

I ended up using 24lbs of raspberries for a 3 gal. batch....not including the F-Pac.

I also made some outstanding cello, but that is a different post.


----------

